# Found a BCF2000 on sale...should I jump on it?



## MexicanBreed (Apr 12, 2021)

Hi again. As the title says, I found a BCF2000 and the seller claims it's never been used. The price is tempting, but I am wary of old hardware since sometimes there are driver issues, or customizing is difficult, etc. However, I see this controller mentioned quite often, also that it can be annoyingly noisy. What do you think I should consider? I tried the X Touch One and I really liked the build quality, but it's tempting to have a one-in-all for CC expression and mixing. I'm on Windows 10 in case that matters.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 12, 2021)

MexicanBreed said:


> Hi again. As the title says, I found a BCF2000 and the seller claims it's never been used. The price is tempting, but I am wary of old hardware since sometimes there are driver issues, or customizing is difficult, etc. However, I see this controller mentioned quite often, also that it can be annoyingly noisy. What do you think I should consider? I tried the X Touch One and I really liked the build quality, but it's tempting to have a one-in-all for CC expression and mixing. I'm on Windows 10 in case that matters.
> 
> Thanks for your input.


How much?


----------



## MexicanBreed (Apr 12, 2021)

Around $250. Someone mentioned in another thread that their opinion on it was that it was useless for mixing. Is it because the faders are not touch sensitive? I'm willing to spend some money on things that are actually useful in the long run instead of something to get by (to a certain extent, lol). For instance, the X Touch Compact looks like this controller's new version, and it is touch-sensitive. I might just hold on for something better if that's the case. The same reasoning is why I purchased a Keylab MKII, and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## pmountford (Apr 12, 2021)

I wouldn't seriously advise jumping on a BCF2000. I think a trampoline would be much more satisfying (and probably alot safer too)


----------



## easyrider (Apr 12, 2021)

What DAW?


----------



## MexicanBreed (Apr 12, 2021)

easyrider said:


> What DAW?


Reaper


----------



## MexicanBreed (Apr 12, 2021)

pmountford said:


> I wouldn't seriously advise jumping on a BCF2000. I think a trampoline would be much more satisfying (and probably alot safer too)


Lol. What's the expression then?


----------



## wsimpson (Apr 12, 2021)

I have one listed on the For Sale / Trade page if you are interested. Not new, but it works.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Apr 12, 2021)

I've had one new for what must be knocking on 15 years or so. It's a solid bit of kit, and has never let me down. I'll probably still have it in another 15 years. The only two downsides on it are:

1) It's a bit of a large lump, but that also means its always stable on my desk.

2) It's a bit faffy to configure.

$250 sounds a bit high though...How much is an Icon Platform M+ / X+ in USD these days.....



pmountford said:


> I wouldn't seriously advise jumping on a BCF2000. I think a trampoline would be much more satisfying (and probably alot safer too)


Why ? What's wrong with it ? It's a solid bit of kit.


----------



## MexicanBreed (Apr 13, 2021)

Well, the X Touch Compact is just a bit less than $500. The Faderport 8 here goes for over $750. The Icon M+ is over 500 in Amazon. Just today, I sent back an X Touch One (which was fine, but I know in the end I wasn't convinced entirely of its long-term usability) and saw the ad for the BCF2000. The X Touch One itself was just shy of $250. Mexico is expensive for many things, especially if they are luxury items.


----------



## nilblo (Apr 13, 2021)

Wouldn´t sell mine..


----------



## pmountford (Apr 13, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> Why ? What's wrong with it ? It's a solid bit of kit.


Sorry, the OP's question made me chuckle and as I have no experience with the BCF I should probably have kept my response to myself....


----------



## tmhuud (Apr 13, 2021)

I love my BCF’s. Motors are a bit noisy though and everything Michael said above is spot on. And, yeah, $250 a bit high. You should be able to get it a better price although I think the white one goes for a tad more.


----------



## MexicanBreed (Apr 13, 2021)

pmountford said:


> Sorry, the OP's question made me chuckle and as I have no experience with the BCF I should probably have kept my response to myself....


Come one....tell me what's the proper expression. It's fine if I didn't use it correctly. English is not my first language.


----------



## pmountford (Apr 13, 2021)

MexicanBreed said:


> Come one....tell me what's the proper expression. It's fine if I didn't use it correctly. English is not my first language.


There's nothing incorrect with what you said according to my meagre understanding of the English language (where English is my first and only language, unless you include C++). I understood perfectly what you meant, I was just taking the literal meaning. But who am I to comment? The two exams I failed back in the days of 'O levels' were both English. 🙃


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 14, 2021)

I beat mine up for 10 years then shelved it 5 years ago.
They’re indestructible and have great 3rd Party Developer support.
The Peavey Faders (16) box is another piece of gear using 5 din MIDI that never stops working.
BCF2000 USB works in Mackie Mode but just as a motorized fader box the BCF/BCR units are great units.

The new BCR32 looks promising as well, but only “leaked” information so far.

Forgot to mention I bought mine used for 100. So somebody else beat on it before I drug it around.


----------



## MexicanBreed (Apr 14, 2021)

For one, I'm surprised that the need for a couple of non-motorized faders has not been addressed by the market. Oh, I know about the nakedboard (shorter throw, can't change CCs in the box), Nanokontrol, etc. Some of those controller are absolutely bonkers in price. I understand this might be a very niche need, but then I would think a big developer could come up with a controller, maybe a company like Spitfire (I'm sure it'd be pricey, but pretty) or some other. 

So, here's what I've thought so far... I'm limited in space and in need. I'd much prefer a controller to learn mixing on and also for CC. All your input on the BCF2000 is very encouraging, but I'm still hesitant. I've been eyeing the Icon x+ for the reasons mentioned, although it seems still a bit large for my space. It would fit, but the leftmost faders would be almost out of reach. Both the BCF2000 and the X Touch Compact (seems the latter is the successor to the former) seem would be fine choices except for the same reason.

I've also thought about saving up and maybe go for the Faderport 8. It's a bit less wide than all the others and has a midi mode as well. The bad thing is that the midi cc is fixed for other DAWs than Studio One. I know there are ways to filter this in Reaper, but it'd be so much better to do this within the controller.

I would very much like to have one controller for both things instead of keeping buying stuff. One of the reasons is that these things are very expensive down here due to taxes, and selling them takes forever.


----------



## rdd27 (Apr 14, 2021)

If you want to use it for moving faders, I'd advise against the BCF2000 to be honest. I found it almost useless for mixing because of the lack of touch-sensitive faders. However it was fine for MIDI cc.

I soon replaced it with an Icon Platform X+, which has been much better! 

On your point of avoiding buying two devices, most of these controllers allow you to use them in either MIDI cc mode (for composing) or Mackie Control mode (for mixing). With my Platform X, I have gone a step further and used Bome MIDI to get the best of both at the same time, but that takes a bit of figuring out how to set up.


----------

